# Interesting News!!!



## dodidoki (Aug 2, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/canh.chuxuan/posts/1130204577046347

Subtropicum is found in Viatnam forest!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 2, 2016)

Good to hear, I just wonder how long it will be before this population is stripped


----------



## abax (Aug 2, 2016)

That is such a unique and lovely Cyp. and a welcome
addition to the family. I hope nobody else knows where
they are found.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, and you too Mr. Canh!


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Great, now it'll be gone in No time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAB (Aug 5, 2016)

Insanely gorgeous!


----------

